# Its movie night/bacon night



## dernektambura (Jan 26, 2021)

Paper thin dry aged and smoked bacon slices.... Tuborg tall boys...
Its wife favourite cheese movie going on
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
... but who cares.. Right?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 26, 2021)

Beer and bacon! Got room on the couch? I’m not much trouble at all. Lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2021)

At a boy keeping wife happy.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 27, 2021)

Shoot I'll even shed a tear at the sad parts of the movie. Gimme a beer and some bacon!
Jim


----------

